# Rainbow cichlids - sexing



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

I have two rainbow cichlids who are both still a little young, but I'd like to know if I have a male/female pair. This may not be the best pic but they move so fast it's hard to get a good shot. What do you think? I'm thinking I do, but maybe the smaller one is just a younger sub dominate male.



Also, please forgive the decor. They are temporarily in a quarantine tank as I switch tanks around.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Really hard to tell from that pic but the one in front definitely looks male. Out of all the CA cichlids I've kept, Rainbows really show their gender through their dorsal fins well. Males will be much more pointed and elongated than females.


----------



## ConvictCichlidDude (Jun 2, 2014)

Males will have more pointed fins. The female will twist her body sideways, presenting the coloration to the male.


----------

